# Installation tuareg pour emacs



## tpk (11 Mai 2012)

Boujour, 
J'ai un macbook sous Lion, je cherche à installer tuareg pour emacs 
afin de pouvoir programmer sur Ocaml, et en particulier en ajoutant 
un package avec des graphes. (ocamlgraph)
Un problème néanmoins : la commande make semble ne pas exister, et l'installation 
n'est donc pas possible. 
En lisant les autres sujets sur les forums, j'ai installé Xcode, mais cela n'a pas réglé 
le problème. 
Voilà je suis un novice en informatique, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ça m'arrangerait 
(et m'éviterai de devoir booter sur un linux sur usb...) 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## ntx (11 Mai 2012)

Sous Lion, si Xcode ne suffit pas, installe aussi les "Command Line tools". "make" doit s'y trouver.
Pour les versions antérieures de Mac OSX, make doit être installée avec Xcode.


----------

